# umm. . . it's DH's fault!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was working on a special project at home, and needed to drive in to work for a few hours. I work over an hour away from home, and since I'd only be in for about 4 hours, DH decided he'd come with and bum around town (population 2,000 but lots of tourist stuff). One of my co-workers wife has an anituque mall in town and DH likes to visit that place.

He calls me at work and says they have a 15 in a nice suitcase for $50, and he though we should get it for the case and a few parts he needed, even though the machine didn't look like much. I said we could look at it after I was done with work.

So he picks me up later and we look at a few other places (saw a few nice hand crank non-Singer machines). And we get over to the place with the machine. Have a look around (never know what you'll find ) and then DH shows me the machine and case. I can tell it's a lot older than the case, but we figured it would be worth the funds. So out of curiosity I take out my phone and get on ismacs site to check the serial number. 

I'm looking and thinking - this is odd, it shows it's a 115 (something I'd not encountered before). So I do a quick google search and find out a bit about the 115. After reading a bit, I got interested, and even though this one is not all that nice, it's going in one of the treadle cabinets I have. 










So we were pretty happy - got up to the counter and looked at skeleton keys and got to chatting with co-worker and his wife, and back behind the counter along with a bunch of other boxes, I see this green case.










Now- maybe my brain disengaged as I really didn't think it would be a sewing machine, but I like looking in cases - so I said joking "so, what's in that green case over there" And wife says "Oh, that belongs to a neighbor and she couldn't sell it, I told her I'd see about selling it for her, but I sort of forgot, I really need to get it out on the floor" DH leans over and teases - "maybe it's a white featherweight" - he expected it would be something like a Sears toy sewing machine, I'm thinking typewriter . . .totally unexpecting . . .

She sets it on the counter and I open it up - and quickly shut it and asked "how much"










She says "well, my neighbor lady can't use it anymore, and she was hopping maybe $100 . . ." I said, "I'll give you $150, I don't want to feel like I'm stealing it from an old lady". (remember, I work with her husband)

At this point she and her husband are starting to wonder, but she says "OK, we have a deal" and then asks "um, what is that machine . . ."

So I told her - she had no idea, but said she could have sold it several times since she got it as many people have asked if she had any Featherweights, and she told them "No". I think the color may have thrown her off.










She'd had this machine sitting under the counter for months, and two weeks ago they moved the checkout counter to the other side of the doorway, and things got moved around so this little gem got put out where someone could see it. 

It is missing the emblem, looks like it was glued on and came off. It is also not moving freely, so it needs a good cleaning. DH and I were very pleased, I may have my co-worker come talk to me about this tomorrow- but he and I are on good terms, and he knows if he and his wife didn't do there homework - that isn't my fault! At least he knows I'm not going to turn around and sell it to make a quick profit. 

And then to add icing to the cake, we went across the river to another antique mall. I found one section with a whole bunch of sewing related stuff, and while I'm looking on one side, DH is on the other and says " Hey Hon, you interested in one of these?" and shows me an old zigzag attachment in a nice box - $3.00 . Then he waits a bit and says "Hey hon, how about this?" and shows me a near unused hemstitcher with the screw and wrench . . . $3,00. I'm thinking I'm on the wrong side of the counter here.

I go back to looking on my side "Hey Hon . . ." this time $3.00 for a stocking darner. There is an older lady looking at some sewing boxes, she was having fun watching DH tease me like this. And yup - one more time "Hey Hon . . ." this time $5 for an old style buttonholer.

And at the last, DH holds up this old chewed up candy box and says "interested in anything in here?" so for another $5 I got a box of assorted back clamp attachments. . .







































And for fun, we brought home this toy for $12. Have no idea if it will run, but I thought it was cute anyway.










I told DH maybe we should stop and buy a lottery ticket on the way home . .

It goes to show, if you keep your eyes out, you never know what you might come across - this was all in the small town I work in!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a bunch of goodies.
You're lucky in your DH, even scouting things out for you.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

What a wonderful day you had!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Great day! Looks like your DH is a keeper!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

what a great day!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What a fun day. (Spent all your wages, didn't you?)


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Well that trip to work sure paid off. Always exciting to read about other people's bargains.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your life is like a feel good movie.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Maura - that is because I'm only posting about the fun sewing stuff here LOL!! 

Finding the machines was a real treat - and after this last week in the office - I needed one! I'm to the point I'm ready to go home and have a stiff drink (or three!) I hate when other people try to turn their problems into my problems. I have enough of my own to deal with.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

EVNY monster !! Love it!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,


We are officially jealous. 

We are also so living in the WRONG place.

I have a power transformer for the toy Singer if you need one.

Joe / Elaine


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The toy is missing the tension and the bobbin (though it has the bobbin case). Not really concerned about getting it to run. Not sure where I'll put it - those sloped ceilings don't leave much room for displaying things.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> The toy is missing the tension and the bobbin (though it has the bobbin case). Not really concerned about getting it to run. Not sure where I'll put it - those sloped ceilings don't leave much room for displaying things.


Is there a way you can put a shelf up for display. I have a vage recolection of seeing shelves on a sloped ceiling in a home dec spread years ago. Just tried to google but got foolishness. I will keep and eye out and let you know if I find anything of interest


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I want that white machine Cathy! The end.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tracy - if I find another I'll keep you in mind. Anything else you want me to keep an eye out for?


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't wait til the kids are old enough to go antiquing, yard saling, etc. again. Somehow a 3 year old and a 1 year old is like taking 2 bulls into a china shop. 

Congrats on a neat find!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

What an awesome find!


----------

